
Creating a Beer Recommendation Engine - amplifier_khan
http://willnetsky.github.io/Beer-Recommender/
======
__derek__
That's cool. It's similar to a project a friend and I did a few years ago to
build a search engine for Beer Advocate.[1] We just used Lucene for indexing,
though.

[1]: [https://github.com/derekpeterson/search-beer-
advocate](https://github.com/derekpeterson/search-beer-advocate)

------
Chris2048
Mean to go through this one day - Can anyone who has recommend?:

[https://www.coursera.org/learn/recommender-
systems](https://www.coursera.org/learn/recommender-systems)

------
newman8r
there's so much data available in the form of reviews and flavor profiles,
etc. I will follow this project, best of luck.

Also - what's your favorite american brewer&beer and favorite non-US?

For me, I like Stone Brewing/Stone IPA and imported fav is Weissbier Brewery
Munich/Franziskaner

BTW as of now it looks like I just get a list of similar beers - would be nice
to be able to set a profile and a list of favorites or pull from your existing
ratings on beer rating sites with a public API

~~~
amplifier_khan
Yup it seems like currently recs are based on content filtering techniques,
based on defined properties of each beer. I'd be interested in seeing this
project utilize a collaborative filter to take into account user
interactions/ratings associated with each beer and then predict beers that
people would enjoy based on their preferences.

~~~
DonaldFisk
I used collaborative filtering for movie recommendation
([http://web.onetel.com/~hibou/morse/MORSE-
Paper.html](http://web.onetel.com/~hibou/morse/MORSE-Paper.html)), and it
worked well for that, and I'd probably use it for music too. Movies and music
have quite complex "structure", making it hard to compare even similar
examples. Dr Strangelove's most similar movie is probably Fail-Safe, but the
two are still very different in many ways, aren't really interchangeable, and
I wouldn't be surprised if someone liked one but not the other.

For beer, although there are many different styles, similar beers could more
easily be substituted for each other (e.g. Sierrra Nevada Pale Ale and Brewdog
Punk IPA). So if you couldn't get the one you asked for, you'd be happy with
the other.

I have no hard evidence, though, and might be wrong. I didn't get the chance
to apply my MORSE algorithm to beer, and it wasn't as generally applicable as
I'd have liked. (See
[http://web.onetel.com/~hibou/morse/DeadOnTime.html](http://web.onetel.com/~hibou/morse/DeadOnTime.html))

